# ayuda voltimetro icl7107



## edos (Feb 26, 2007)

hola
tengo un problema con un voltimetro que arme debido a k me muestra caracteres extraños cuando le ajusto el voltaje con el trimpot empieza en 15volts pero lo quiero ajustar a 12 y cuando llego a 14.0 a partir de ahi me marca como un 1 y un tres al reves y ya despues k le doy vuelta llega a 10.9 y despues de ahi me muestra todos los digitos bien, no saben k le pasa al icl?, k deb hacer, o simplemente ya esta dañado aunke le haya dado los suficientes cuidados de no tocarlo con los dedos.
atte 
edgar
hasta luego!!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2007)

edos aisla el 7107 y los dema componentes  de los ruidos esto me paso una vez y lo solucione de esa manera

saludos


----------



## edos (Feb 27, 2007)

me podrias decir como lo aislaste tu y es k yo tengo los displays separados del pcb de donde se encuentra el 7107 con una conexion en medio con conectores de los k se usan en las computadoras de 25 pins como la conexion para una impresora, sera por eso ^_^?


----------

